# wood that turns black and dont want to burn



## jdscj8 (Jan 9, 2011)

My buddy that just installed the buck 91 found a lady that was moving to a nursing home that was selling 3 cords of mixed wood. She said her husband split and stacked the wood 3 years ago before he passed away. Well we got it home and started burning it and all its doing is turning black and not putting off much heat. The coals are really big and dont want to break up. To get it to burn he has to turn up the stove alot even then most of the coals wont turn to ash. And when you take the coals out they stink bad. Does anyone know what kind of wood this could be? I dont have pic but it has a red tint to it, stringy and is heavy. Does that sound like red elm? I've never burned anything like this so i dont know. Half of it is this wood, now the other stuff is burning great. Thanks, JD


----------



## raybonz (Jan 9, 2011)

jdscj8 said:
			
		

> My buddy that just installed the buck 91 found a lady that was moving to a nursing home that was selling 3 cords of mixed wood. She said her husband split and stacked the wood 3 years ago before he passed away. Well we got it home and started burning it and all its doing is turning black and not putting off much heat. The coals are really big and dont want to break up. To get it to burn he has to turn up the stove alot even then most of the coals wont turn to ash. And when you take the coals out they stink bad. Does anyone know what kind of wood this could be? I dont have pic but it has a red tint to it, stringy and is heavy. Does that sound like red elm? I've never burned anything like this so i dont know. Half of it is this wood, now the other stuff is burning great. Thanks, JD



It may be 3 years old but it can also be wet if not kept off the ground and covered.. This can cause what you're seeing..

Ray


----------



## Joey (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm going with wet also.  Improper storage, maybe some rot going on.  You stated the wood was heavy,,that usually means wet and or unseasoned.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 9, 2011)

And the wet will give those huge coals that don't want to burn down. Not sure what wood this would be.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 9, 2011)

Is there hissing/foaming on the ends?  Sounds like Elm by your description.


----------



## CJW88 (Jan 9, 2011)

Whatever kind of wood it is I'll add a vote that it just isn't dry.  Burn the stuff that is burning good and stack the other stuff properly for next season.  How small is it split?  Was it on the bottom of the pile?  Lots of reasons why it could be wet.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 9, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Is there hissing/foaming on the ends?  Sounds like Elm by your description.



+1 Either that or Red Oak thats spongy.


----------



## jdscj8 (Jan 10, 2011)

Its not hissing or foaming, it was on pallets stacked about 6ft tall and and about 1 foot between rows, all the bark is off of it. Pieces are big about 10-12 inch splits/20-22 inch long and he is spliting them once before he puts them in, thats why we know its redish colored, the outside is dull. not punky or anything. Not only on the bottom all through the stacks. JD


----------



## raybonz (Jan 10, 2011)

jdscj8 said:
			
		

> Its not hissing or foaming, it was on pallets stacked about 6ft tall and and about 1 foot between rows, all the bark is off of it. Pieces are big about 10-12 inch splits/20-22 inch long and he is spliting them once before he puts them in, thats why we know its redish colored, the outside is dull. not punky or anything. Not only on the bottom all through the stacks. JD



Sounds like red oak or cherry.. If you can take a pic and post it that would be helpful and post in the wood shed.. Some woods coal much more than others along with an air setting too high or low.. 

Ray


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 10, 2011)

Take a maul to them and break them into 4" splits.  There will be a better chance of them burning.  

Are the other ones really light weight?  What I'm thinking is there might be a mix of something like pine and red oak.  The oak will burn much slower and make it look like it's acting funny.  The big splits don't help it because they burn slow as it is.  

Pics of the wood would help a lot.

Matt


----------

